# Any 3D Visualiser Jobs?



## steph123 (Jan 17, 2009)

My husband is a 3D Visualiser and we would love to move over to Dubai, I currently work for Bank of America so I would also be looking for work but my husband finding work is a priority before we even consider moving! We ae coming out for a holiday to Jumeriah Beach at the end of April so we would like to start looking at setting up interviews and looking at apartments etc so if anyone can give me any help or advise I would really appreciate it!

Thank you in advance


----------

